# I'm gettin' OLD! 1890's Crescent



## fordmike65

Never thought I would get into bikes _this_ old, but look what's in my workstand now:o I know it's crispy & crusty, but being a tall frame & pretty much complete, it was hard to pass up. I'm sure it'll be a while before it gets back on the road, but would appreciate any info fellow members would like to share on this bike. Thanks in advance! Mike

Thanks 4scuda


----------



## bricycle

great patina!!!


----------



## fordmike65

bricycle said:


> great patina!!!




Oh boy....I think that's a wee bit more than patina Bri


----------



## bricycle

it's got that hammered aluminum look... and we all know how much that is sought after these days!


----------



## fordmike65

Amazingly enough, the pedals are free(With a few drops of Tri-Flow), headset not frozen or tight & the crank & rear hub move a bit. Chain will definitely need some major love. Debating what to do with it once I confirm the frame is solid & components serviceable....Should & just soak it in PB Blaster(WD40) & oil it up??? Or dunk it in a tub of OA.... Not planning to repaint/plate. Too deeply pitted and costly.


----------



## bricycle

...ahhh.... you just need some of the filling primer... fills dem pocks right up. 'course may need two-3 applications, and a bunch of hand sanding.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## bricycle

...so she's got the measels... not fatal.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

In the rough. This is the good stuff right here. No way to wrong it. It's all right.


----------



## fordmike65

Wheeled Relics said:


> In the rough. This is the good stuff right here. No way to wrong it. It's all right.




Thanks for the vote of confidence. Been staring at these pics for a bit & getting a little worried. A lot crustier that I was hoping...just hope it'll hold up as a rider. Now I gotta figure out my plan of action.


----------



## Balloonatic

What Wheeled Relics said!! Leave it Mike, it's great just the way it is.. OK maybe a little cleaning/moisturizing of the metal, but I like that it shows its age and use, and it's pretty nicely even... for so many years things got over restored and made too shiny and bright, that it's nice to see an old girl like that with honest wear. Put appropriately aged parts on it and go with it! I'm all for the crust-o-ration these days.


----------



## scrubbinrims

"I see no problems with the patina of your bike"


----------



## fordmike65

Then it's settled. No OA. Just disassemble, clean, lube & ride.


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like the soaking in WD & Tri-Flow is working...


----------



## barracuda

Can't believe you're getting those nuts loose. Well done.


----------



## fordmike65

Just sprayed the hell out of it last night. Figured I'd have to wait a while & use a torch, but Jason(Obi) was bored this morning found most everything is already loosened up. :o


----------



## Balloontyre

put it back on the reef from which it came.


----------



## willswares1220

Yaa can't joodge aaaa booook ba itt's cova!


----------



## fordmike65

Any insight as to what rear hub this is? Coaster or fixed?


----------



## hoofhearted

*Fordmike65 ... really diggin' that tall frame ... elegant it is.

I add a little horsepower to your foto of the down tube ... be careful ..
a crack is revealed.

"Better safe than sorry." ~ Abraham Lincoln .......*

............  patric










==================
==================


----------



## bricycle

A fixie and a fixme!


----------



## fordmike65

Coming apart like butta. I love Tri-Flow!!!


----------



## fordmike65

hoofhearted said:


> *Fordmike65 ... really diggin' that tall frame ... elegant it is.
> 
> I add a little horsepower to your foto of the down tube ... be careful ..
> a crack is revealed.
> 
> "Better safe than sorry." ~ Abraham Lincoln .......*
> 
> ............  patric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196123
> 
> 
> 
> ==================
> ==================




You freaked me out for a minute there Patric!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

It seems to be a coaster... i feels the brakes when I twist it backwards. .......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

You love tri flow and me...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

cups are out too... I think chain is El toasted


----------



## okozzy

Hey Mike don't be afraid of the bike, they were well made and can be turned into great riders. I was lucky enough to find one as well, not as crispy as yours, but needed a lot of work, had to use the blow torch to take apart. I also thought my chain was toasted, but turned out fine at the end.

My rear hub turned out to be a coaster.

Good Luck!


----------



## fordmike65

Found pics of a ladies Crescent with the same windowed headtube lugs...








Different forks,chainstays,etc


----------



## fordmike65

Closest Catalog pic I could find:


----------



## fordmike65

Front 32h hub that came with bike. This is later, correct? Shouldn't it be a barrel type?


----------



## fordmike65

Loose wheel that also came with bike. Fixed hub(it's fixed alright. Maybe forever)


----------



## bricycle

I'd like the step nut please.


----------



## fordmike65

bricycle said:


> I'd like the step nut please.




So would I Bri


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> So would I Bri



So I got the other crank arm off.. nothing rounded  ... also got one chain ring plate attaching bolt out... again nothing rounded Mike ..... the other I put tri flow on.. didn't seem to want to move. Funny thing, they are not metric or standard size... only thing I found was that the aluminum inner bb tube thing that the bearing cups screw on to has a small hair line crack... doubt this will effect anything. .. probably happened when someone over tightened the bb clamps... races look great and still have the felts...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Balloonatic said:


> What Wheeled Relics said!! Leave it Mike, it's great just the way it is.. OK maybe a little cleaning/moisturizing of the metal, but I like that it shows its age and use, and it's pretty nicely even... for so many years things got over restored and made too shiny and bright, that it's nice to see an old girl like that with honest wear. Put appropriately aged parts on it and go with it! I'm all for the crust-o-ration these days.



F**k rust.... paint that f**ker fire engine red with gold pins....or two tone blue....patina is cool I get it...but this is way beyond that... more of a saving the metal from eventual fatigue or rust through at this point in the game. I think returning this to some former glory is a good way to preserve it and show some respect that it lasted this long... every girl should look pretty right.. this girl looks like Danny Trejos face..
... imho of course... if it was 70 years old and this rusty I'd say fine leave it... but this bike should be preserved considering the age.


----------



## rustNspokes

Seems like there have been a few of these coming out of the woodwork as of lately. Luckily it looks like you've got most of the important stuff. I've been stuck doing a lot of measuring and trying to figure out what parts will fit.


----------



## kermit

Try going to the wheelmen site and search for molasses.  Seem they put a chain and small parts in molasses for a couple of weeks and they come out like new. Good luck....Dave


----------



## fordmike65

rustNspokes said:


> Seems like there have been a few of these coming out of the woodwork as of lately. Luckily it looks like you've got most of the important stuff. I've been stuck doing a lot of measuring and trying to figure out what parts will fit.




I almost picked that one up...kinda glad I didn't. If you need any pics,measurements, etc feel free to ask. Mike


----------



## Rambler

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> paint that f**ker fire engine red with gold pins.....or two tone blue.




I'm guessing this one was originally black with gold pins based on what I can see in the photos.


----------



## fordmike65

*We have a coaster!*

Looks like someone upgraded to a Musselman armless coaster at one time. Nice!!!










Maybe this is the original wheel that came on the bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

That's kinda what I'm thinking too. I soaked it in triflow this morning. Rims are different but someone could have switched out the front at one point as well


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Those front windowed lugs are nice looking with the collar! Naturally handling it wears aware some patina. Riding it will wake up different parts of it's finish, and what's left of it. After some life returns, you might decide you love it like it is, or wanna paint it.


----------



## olderthandirt

ready for spokes and tires !!! looks like its only 4 hours away from riding ,jus lace up the wheels throw on a couple tires ,tie wrap a hunk of foam rubber to the seat and there you go ,full rat rod bike ready to do you proud ,plus its not a huge project ,i really like simple restores like this one ,do plan to flip it after you restore her ?


----------



## fordmike65

Cool Crescent catalog that recently sold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1897-Cresce...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## fordmike65

olderthandirt said:


> ready for spokes and tires !!! looks like its only 4 hours away from riding ,jus lace up the wheels throw on a couple tires ,tie wrap a hunk of foam rubber to the seat and there you go ,full rat rod bike ready to do you proud ,plus its not a huge project ,i really like simple restores like this one ,do plan to flip it after you restore her ?




Planning to clean it up a bit more, put in some new ball bearings & grease. Need to soak the chain to see if it's salvageable. If not, I have a lead on a replacement. A local friend is gonna try his hand at recovering the seat for me. I'll probably just mount up the one Velocity Blunt wheelset I've been using to get these older bikes rideable until I can afford a set of wood clinchers. Then I'll patina some spokes & nipples to match the bikes as best I can. No plans to paint/replate since the nickle bits are just too pitted. Just clean & oil the metal for now.


----------



## lance

Any idea why the leather strap is around the hub? I have seen this before on old bikes. It is usually a pretty thick piece of leather with a buckle. I have seen them on the front hub also.


----------



## fordmike65

lance said:


> Any idea why the leather strap is around the hub? I have seen this before on old bikes. It is usually a pretty thick piece of leather with a buckle. I have seen them on the front hub also.




Probably just a hub shiner. Problem is,they tend to wear away the plating too!


----------



## fordmike65

So, looks like the fixie hub is no longer fused thanks to soaking it in Tri-Flow.

Before:






After:


----------



## slcurts

fordmike65 said:


> Coming apart like butta. I love Tri-Flow!!!




Which Tri-Flow product are you using for those amazing results? I went to their website and they have like 16 products listed.


----------



## fordmike65

slcurts said:


> Which Tri-Flow product are you using for those amazing results? I went to their website and they have like 16 products listed.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/TriFlow-Sup...380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3d5070dc

It really does work wonders. Ever since Scott(rustjunkie) introduced me to it, I use it on everything! Love the stuff!


----------



## bricycle

That step-peg is really getting me excited.....


----------



## walter branche

i have some step bolts , what size is wanted,needed, desired??


----------



## wspeid

Mike,
I've got the sister Our Special #10 from 1896 in the exact same condition (although mine has just the original fixed hub and a pair of cool banjo spacers).  How did that chain clean up?  I need to do the same.


----------



## olderthandirt

So close ! but so far away !!  post some photos when your finished with her !!!!


----------



## vincev

Nice patina on the Park work stand.


----------



## filmonger

Woooow - that is serious lov'in.......!


----------



## bikebaer

any update on the originally posted bike?
curious on the status... have some similar french project sitting in my basement...


----------



## olderthandirt

i think you blew a spoke ! or 2


----------



## bricycle

walter branche said:


> i have some step bolts , what size is wanted,needed, desired??




I'll check Walter, thanks.


----------



## fordmike65

Unfortunately no updates for now. Frame & wheelset hanging from the rafters, all parts in a bucket. Too many projects ahead of this heap, but I'll get to it someday...


----------



## Dham

If it gets to be too much, I am still looking for a handlebar and pair of pedals from that era if you decide to part it out.


----------



## bricycle

I have many bars, send me a sample of what you are looking for... conversation me your e-mail for pics


----------



## fordmike65

Dham said:


> If it gets to be too much, I am still looking for a handlebar and pair of pedals from that era if you decide to part it out.



I could use those pieces on other projects myself, but hoping to keep this one together.


----------



## hoofhearted

fordmike65 said:


> I could use those pieces on other projects myself, but hoping to keep this one together.





*Aw .. break me off a piece o' dat Kit Kat Bar ...............*


----------



## Rambler

fordmike65 said:


> 1890's Crescent




fordmike65,

I don't wish to be the bearer of bad news, but maybe it's good news depending on how you want to look at it....

You do not have an 1890's Crescent. What you do have is an 1896 Model "F" National Cycle from Bay City, Michigan.

Every feature on your bike including the seat binder, handle bar binder, crank design with detachable arms and sprocket, crank housing binder bolts, and general frame construction all confirms without a doubt 1896 National. It appears that you even have the special spiral adjusting washers that engage the teeth on the rear wheel dropouts, though I can't tell from your photos if the teeth are still there on the dropouts or if someone may have ground them off.  I'm confident if you found a National head badge it would match the attaching screw spacing like a glove.

Tyson


----------



## fordmike65

Thank you for all the info! I really had not idea what it was. The windowed lugs are what made me think Crescent. Yes, the spiral adjusters are still there, as are the dropout teeth. I haven't done much with the bike yet, but I plan to someday. Now to find a crusty badge...


----------



## rustNspokes

Good job on the ID.


----------



## olderthandirt

what about that big crack in the foundation ? ever try that spray rubber in a can ?


----------



## fordmike65

olderthandirt said:


> what about that big crack in the foundation ? ever try that spray rubber in a can ?



Nope, but I did make a boat out of a screen door once


----------



## locomotion

yes sure looks like a National
I am currently rebuilding a ladies and I have the exact same crank, they are very well machined
Rambler also helped to id it  
i am curious if you can post a picture of the other side of the seat bolt
and if you help me figure out how that seat bolt actually holds the seat post
i am missing that other side piece and probably whatever part inside the seat post bolt


----------



## Rambler

locomotion said:


> View attachment 398461
> Rambler also helped to i.d. it
> i am curious if you can post a picture of the other side of the seat bolt
> and if you help me figure out how that seat bolt actually holds the seat post
> i am missing that other side piece and probably whatever part inside the seat post bolt




locomotion,
It's not a photo but possible this may help. Description next to drawing helps explain how the seat binder works...


----------



## Rambler

This image below posted by Fordmike65 earlier in the thread shows the seat binder bolt, also visible in the photo above. Possibly Fordmike65 can post an image showing the internal sleeve that binds against the seat post and the cap that closes off the opposite side.


----------



## fordmike65

Rambler said:


> This image below posted by Fordmike65 earlier in the thread shows the seat binder bolt, also visible in the photo above. Possibly Fordmike65 can post an image showing the internal sleeve that binds against the seat post and the cap that closes off the opposite side.



I can dig it out this weekend and post up some pics if that helps.


----------



## locomotion

thanks for the info Rambler
so I am just missing a cap on one side,
and probably missing something inside the bolt because mine is empty on the inside like Mike's, it's not concave like the catalogue picture ... so it doesn't reach the seat post


----------

